# Growing up in the 70s & 80s - off topic!



## NorthStar

Remember Jamie and the Magic Torch, what about Mr Ben?

American cousins, Canadians, Aussies, Kiwis, what were your favourites?

I'm going right off topic here I need a laugh - so come and stroll down memory lane with me, let's face it everyone on this forum will "get it" you can post about Sodastreams on the main forum.....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh I love this thread....a few of my favorites Trumpton, Camberwick Green and Bagpuss (Emily loved him)

Also Sindy dolls....far more innocent than her Barbie cousin, I still have my Sindy annual. 

Great distraction from 8dpo and in the dreaded 2ww, thanks NorthStar xx


----------



## Macwooly

I loved growing up in the 70s and 80s and loved the programs so much so that I will own up I am still a child as I have on dvd: Bagpuss; Mr Benn; Ivor the Engine; The Flumps; Camberwick Green & Trumpton - got the last 2 as wedding presents when I married DH in 2007 :happydance: 

I remember sitting on a Sunday afternoon with my parents eating crumpets cooked on an open fire and watching the Onedin Line - really good memories :)

Now ladies is it just me or are the fashions of the 80s back on the high streets and the younger generation think that they discovered them? :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Bubba3

Aaaagh , can't get Jamie and the magic torch theme out of my head now !!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> I loved growing up in the 70s and 80s and loved the programs so much so that I will own up I am still a child as I have on dvd: Bagpuss; Mr Benn; Ivor the Engine; The Flumps; Camberwick Green & Trumpton - got the last 2 as wedding presents when I married DH in 2007 :happydance:
> 
> I remember sitting on a Sunday afternoon with my parents eating crumpets cooked on an open fire and watching the Onedin Line - really good memories :)
> 
> Now ladies is it just me or are the fashions of the 80s back on the high streets and the younger generation think that they discovered them? :wacko::shrug:

Macwooly - you sound like your Mum saying that!!!! But yes, they think leg warmers (particularly in neon colours) are new - errr, I don't think so!!!

What about Mary, Mungo and Midge and of course Tiny Tears dolls.....and while you're talking about the Onedin Line did you used to eat your crumpets in front of Poldark too??:haha:x


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I loved growing up in the 70s and 80s and loved the programs so much so that I will own up I am still a child as I have on dvd: Bagpuss; Mr Benn; Ivor the Engine; The Flumps; Camberwick Green & Trumpton - got the last 2 as wedding presents when I married DH in 2007 :happydance:
> 
> I remember sitting on a Sunday afternoon with my parents eating crumpets cooked on an open fire and watching the Onedin Line - really good memories :)
> 
> Now ladies is it just me or are the fashions of the 80s back on the high streets and the younger generation think that they discovered them? :wacko::shrug:
> 
> Macwooly - you sound like your Mum saying that!!!! But yes, they think leg warmers (particularly in neon colours) are new - errr, I don't think so!!!
> 
> What about Mary, Mungo and Midge and of course Tiny Tears dolls.....and while you're talking about the Onedin Line did you used to eat your crumpets in front of Poldark too??:haha:xClick to expand...

I sound like my mum a LOT nowadays so no longer fighting it and accepting that I am turning into her :rofl:

How could I forget Mary, Mungo & Midge :blush: Oh what about Alistair and Crystal Tips? :D

I have a Tiny Tears and Sindy Dolls :) but my brothers took the Sindy dolls innocents with their Action men :nope:

I never watch Poldark - I suspect my parents weren't keen. But I did love to watch It's a Knockout :D

I also remember when Blackjacks and Fruit Salad sweets were half a penny each :)


----------



## NorthStar

Hugh, Pew, Barney McGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble, Gruff!

Love it ladies, keep 'em coming....


----------



## Natsby

The clangers too, some great shows mentioned here, really made me smile. I´m going to youtube jamie and the magic torch and see if it is on there.


----------



## Natsby

Yes it is, in fact loads of these programs came up, how am I going to get any work done now??


----------



## Macwooly

How could I forget the Clangers when I own it on DVD :blush:

Youtube is a terribly good way to waste a day :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am out of most of this thread, as IDK what any of these shows are, lol.

But one of my favorites and I have it all on DVD now, is 'All Creatures Great and Small'

I guess I have always been an animal lover! :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Just for the non-UK ladies :) And for those UK ladies that want a taste of childhood again :)

Jamie & the magic torch: https://youtu.be/XMNG2LtF41o

Willo the wisp: https://youtu.be/JyksnBFm8u0

Mr Benn: https://youtu.be/_tUpTZW62CE

Ivor the engine: https://youtu.be/fDWk0BCeblQ

Chorlton and the Wheelies (how could I forget him): https://youtu.be/0UYMlV7kSZU

The Flumps: https://youtu.be/0UYMlV7kSZU

Fingerbob (again how could I forget): https://youtu.be/mU32lw4WXZw

The Magic Roundabout: https://youtu.be/c3DcChXNyYQ 

Captain Pugwash: https://youtu.be/XnipHUBRMfU (Who can forget Master Bates and Seaman Stains :laugh2:)

The Banana Splits: https://youtu.be/FtD4mn9CeH4

Bagpuss: https://youtu.be/VyNs27kxolM

Trumpton: https://youtu.be/3P5wcCuNZbY

Camberwick Green: https://youtu.be/UOd0DJ_iaAQ

Enjoy :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I am out of most of this thread, as IDK what any of these shows are, lol.
> 
> But one of my favorites and I have it all on DVD now, is 'All Creatures Great and Small'
> 
> I guess I have always been an animal lover! :cry:

That is a classic program and my dad used to read the books to me :) I'm sure it was this program and the books which lead to me having a career in animal care :)


----------



## Indigo77

I have NO idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> I have NO idea what you're talking about.

Aww c'mon Indigo, I bet you remember Happy Days and the Fonz??????:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I have NO idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Aww c'mon Indigo, I bet you remember Happy Days and the Fonz??????:thumbup:Click to expand...

Even my DD watches that! Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> I have NO idea what you're talking about.

That's why I put the links on :D 

Ok 70s and 80s in the US lets see well Happy Days, The Waltons and I am sure the Banana Splits came to the UK from the US :)

Or are you claiming to have grown up in the 90s :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

'Happy Days', I remember...
'The Waltons', I know about, but never watched. 
I remember 'The Brady Bunch'.

We were not allowed to watch much TV growing up....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> 'Happy Days', I remember...
> 'The Waltons', I know about, but never watched.
> I remember 'The Brady Bunch'.
> 
> We were not allowed to watch much TV growing up....

I never watched the Brady Bunch.

I would have said we weren't allowed to watch my TV but obviously we were or I wouldn't know all the programs :blush: :D


----------



## purplelou

i LOVED the waltons!!!

(and all those shows you have listed above!)

what about "take hart" with morph??

and my absolute favourite "animal magic" with Jonny morris!! *happy sigh*


----------



## NorthStar

I've got the Banana SPlits song in my head now...Na na na, na na na naaah.

Remember black lace fingerless gloves ladies??Eh eh.


----------



## NorthStar

And I wanted to be a (small animal) vet when I was growing up thanks to James Heriot.

Turns out I get too emtional with the animals so I didn't follow that dream.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I've got the Banana SPlits song in my head now...Na na na, na na na naaah.
> 
> Remember black lace fingerless gloves ladies??Eh eh.

How Madonna of you :haha::haha: But yes I remember them but never had any


----------



## Indigo77

The Cosby Show
Family Ties
Different Strokes
Who's The Boss?


----------



## Indigo77

Madonna and Wham


----------



## Macwooly

Different Strokes was excellent :D

Northstar - I was a vet nurse and I am really emotional - you just have to learn when to bottle it and how to release it when appropriate :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> The Cosby Show
> Family Ties
> Different Strokes
> Who's The Boss?

What about The Facts of Life and Dallas? Lol


----------



## Indigo77

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Madonna and Wham

I used to love George Michael and I wanted blonde hair like the Asian girl in the I Want Your Sex video, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Facts of Life, yes...
Dallas...not allowed to watch, though my mom did....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Little House on the Prairie

OMG, my favorite! I was an addict. I literally shocked my DH last week when we saw it on the Hallmark channel and I could tell him about the episode from the title of it and the guest stars, lol. I was that hooked. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Facts of Life, yes...
> Dallas...not allowed to watch, though my mom did....

I snuck a peek when my parents watched, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Madonna and Wham
> 
> I used to love George Michael and I wanted blonde hair like the Asian girl in the I Want Your Sex video, lol.Click to expand...

George Michael was everything in those days....


----------



## purplelou

slogan T-shirts - "Relax" or "I killed JR" lol

My husband brought me a dvd of the first series of "the love boat" for Christmas - it's super cheesy!! but soooo good!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Little House on the Prairie
> 
> OMG, my favorite! I was an addict. I literally shocked my DH last week when we saw it on the Hallmark channel and I could tell him about the episode from the title of it and the guest stars, lol. I was that hooked. :wacko:Click to expand...

They were picky about what they let us watch and how much tv we watched...but they had no issues with Little House....


----------



## dachsundmom

My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.


----------



## NorthStar

Who was your first crush tv boy?

Mine was Chachi from Happy Days :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.

Goodness my mum still won't allow TVs in bedrooms :shock:

My parents never watched Dallas but if they were out we'd sneak a peek :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Alex Keaton on Family Ties. (Michael J. Fox)


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Who was your first crush tv boy?
> 
> Mine was Chachi from Happy Days :haha:

I had a thing for Tucker (Todd Carty) on Grange Hill :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

NorthStar said:


> Remember Jamie and the Magic Torch, what about Mr Ben?

awww recently on facebook there was a day where everyone was supposed to put a childhood cartoon as their profile pic and I put Mr Benn! I loveeeeed that show. I ended up youtubing Bagpuss that day, and the music made my cry :cry: I also youtubed Jamie and the magic torch. I get so sad as I have such great memories.

heres some other favourites:

 Sooty

 Button moon (we're off to button moon, we'll follow Mr. Spoon, Button Moon, Button Moon.)

 Why dont you (Why Don't You Just Switch Off Your Television Set and Go Out and Do Something Less Boring Instead?)

 Inspector Gadget / Top Cat / Pink Panther ... always on mornings when we had school holidays

 Scooby Doo

 Top of the Pops

 Grange Hill

 Neighbours (teenage years when kylie and jason were in it!!)

 Thorn Birds (I remember watching this mini series when I was about 12 and loved it, I have the DVD and made hubby watch it a few years ago!!)


----------



## booboo19

What a great thread !:flower: Reading all these old tv programmes has taken me right back to my happy childhood :happydance: Those were the days of playing out with friends, around the block, till it got dark, the "pop man" coming in his van ( & getting money back on the empty bottles ! ), having a "fudgery doo" from the ice cream man for less then 50p !!! My favourite programmes included Worzel Gummage, why dont you ?, Chorlton & the Wheelies, Rainbow, Playschool, Lassie & Black Beauty :thumbup:. The good old days :happydance: when i had my mum to share it with :angel:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

I remember the drought of 1976 and playing with the stand pipes in the street :) Not sure that helped the water shortage :D


----------



## dachsundmom

@Sarah- I forgot all about Thornbirds! There were so many of those old mini-series that I watched.


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I remember the drought of 1976 and playing with the stand pipes in the street :) Not sure that helped the water shortage :D

Water shortage?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> @Sarah- I forgot all about Thornbirds! There were so many of those old mini-series that I watched.

That was on hallmark recently and still as good as when I was younger watching it :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I remember the drought of 1976 and playing with the stand pipes in the street :) Not sure that helped the water shortage :D
> 
> Water shortage?Click to expand...

Not sure if it was UK wide but I remember the pat of Yorkshire I lived in the water authorities stopped piping water to the houses and we had to go to stand pipes in the street and we were only supposed to have so much per house but the kids kept playing with the stand pipes so after 1-2 week the water got reconnected to the houses with the parents under strict orders not to waste it :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.

I wish...1 TV in the house that my mother and brother hogged....and shared a room with my slobby little sisters....


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.
> 
> Goodness my mum still won't allow TVs in bedrooms :shock:
> 
> My parents never watched Dallas but if they were out we'd sneak a peek :)Click to expand...

My parents didn't allow it....and now my hubby doesn't allow it....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I have never lived on my own where I could do whatever the hell I liked....

I would love a TV in the bathroom above my bathtub....never going to happen, though....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.

Mine were strict about food, as well....
No sodas, no junk food, no fast food, no processed food...

And my husband is the same way....unless we are taking a road trip....then we get to have his favorite...Taco Bell, if there is no Subway.

But, my grandmother and mother and father were AWESOME cooks....
I didn't get that gene....


----------



## dachsundmom

We are three people in my house and four TVs, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

My mum was strict on food but she is an awful cook and will admit it :) Her mum was a fab cook and not to blow my own trumpet but I am a fab cook and baker - half my weight issues :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.
> 
> Mine were strict about food, as well....
> No sodas, no junk food, no fast food, no processed food...
> 
> And my husband is the same way....unless we are taking a road trip....then we get to have his favorite...Taco Bell, if there is no Subway.
> 
> But, my grandmother and mother and father were AWESOME cooks....
> I didn't get that gene....Click to expand...

I don't think my mother realized that by trying to keep my diet healthy, that she actully ended up making me very body conscious.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Who was your first crush tv boy?
> 
> Mine was Chachi from Happy Days :haha:

George Michael and Sean Connery, 007.....:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

booboo19 said:


> What a great thread !:flower: Reading all these old tv programmes has taken me right back to my happy childhood :happydance: Those were the days of playing out with friends, around the block, till it got dark, the "pop man" coming in his van ( & getting money back on the empty bottles ! ), having a "fudgery doo" from the ice cream man for less then 50p !!! My favourite programmes included Worzel Gummage, why dont you ?, Chorlton & the Wheelies, Rainbow, Playschool, Lassie & Black Beauty :thumbup:. The good old days :happydance: when i had my mum to share it with :angel:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

How could I forget Lassie and Black Beauty....:dohh:

I would sit for hours and attempt to draw them both.....them and George Washington and JFK...


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> My mum was strict on food but she is an awful cook and will admit it :) Her mum was a fab cook and not to blow my own trumpet but I am a fab cook and baker - half my weight issues :)

My husband is going to leave me for you....:cry:

I can make 15 dishes well and 2 desserts. That's about it....the bare minimum to satisfy my DH, and not an inch more...


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL when we purchased our house it was new, from plans, we had them wire in cable so I could hang a tv off the ceiling!!! its in the perfect position to watch tv when you are lying down, no bad neck in my bedroom!!!!!
I love to relax and watch tv, cuddle hubby and my pets :cloud9:

someone mentioned Worzel Gummage...forgot that one. I met aunt sally when I was little, she was at a garden centre opening :shrug::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> My mum was strict on food but she is an awful cook and will admit it :) Her mum was a fab cook and not to blow my own trumpet but I am a fab cook and baker - half my weight issues :)
> 
> My husband is going to leave me for you....:cry:
> 
> I can make 15 dishes well and 2 desserts. That's about it....the bare minimum to satisfy my DH, and not an inch more...Click to expand...

I make 1 dish and 0 desserts :blush: but Im the breadwinner in the house and hubby works 3 days a week and is morphing into a house husband :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry - this is all my fault! (but I'm loving it!!)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> We are three people in my house and four TVs, lol.

I bought my hubby a 50" (and Wii) last year as a bribe....He was constantly on me about working too much, so I thought I would distract him....

We have 2 older TVs, as well.....that we never use....One is in the guestroom and I am surprised at how much people fight over that room when they are staying with us....The other guestroom is beautiful....but they would rather have the guestroom with the TV....They probably have spouses that don't allow TV in their bedroom either....

That's why I love hotels....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> My mum was strict on food but she is an awful cook and will admit it :) Her mum was a fab cook and not to blow my own trumpet but I am a fab cook and baker - half my weight issues :)
> 
> My husband is going to leave me for you....:cry:
> 
> I can make 15 dishes well and 2 desserts. That's about it....the bare minimum to satisfy my DH, and not an inch more...Click to expand...

That's more than Dachsundmom isn't it? :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

sarahincanada said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Remember Jamie and the Magic Torch, what about Mr Ben?
> 
> *awww recently on facebook there was a day where everyone was supposed to put a childhood cartoon as their profile pic *and I put Mr Benn! I loveeeeed that show. I ended up youtubing Bagpuss that day, and the music made my cry :cry: I also youtubed Jamie and the magic torch. I get so sad as I have such great memories.
> 
> heres some other favourites:
> 
>  Sooty
> 
>  Button moon (we're off to button moon, we'll follow Mr. Spoon, Button Moon, Button Moon.)
> 
>  Why dont you (Why Don't You Just Switch Off Your Television Set and Go Out and Do Something Less Boring Instead?)
> 
>  Inspector Gadget / Top Cat / Pink Panther ... always on mornings when we had school holidays
> 
>  Scooby Doo
> 
>  Top of the Pops
> 
>  Grange Hill
> 
>  Neighbours (teenage years when kylie and jason were in it!!)
> 
>  Thorn Birds (I remember watching this mini series when I was about 12 and loved it, I have the DVD and made hubby watch it a few years ago!!)Click to expand...

That's why I had a picture of Jamie on my pc!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> My mum was strict on food but she is an awful cook and will admit it :) Her mum was a fab cook and not to blow my own trumpet but I am a fab cook and baker - half my weight issues :)
> 
> My husband is going to leave me for you....:cry:
> 
> I can make 15 dishes well and 2 desserts. That's about it....the bare minimum to satisfy my DH, and not an inch more...Click to expand...
> 
> That's more than Dachsundmom isn't it? :haha:Click to expand...

You would be amazed at how creative a person can get with a box of macaroni and a can of cream of mushroom soup! Lol

Well, so far this week we have eaten out three times for dinner; grilled hot dogs last night and I forsee takeout in our future tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> My mum was strict on food but she is an awful cook and will admit it :) Her mum was a fab cook and not to blow my own trumpet but I am a fab cook and baker - half my weight issues :)
> 
> My husband is going to leave me for you....:cry:
> 
> I can make 15 dishes well and 2 desserts. That's about it....the bare minimum to satisfy my DH, and not an inch more...Click to expand...
> 
> That's more than Dachsundmom isn't it? :haha:Click to expand...

I hope so....:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I have had my fair share of kitchen disasters....but never poisoned my family....yet....


----------



## dachsundmom

You do realize that poisoning your family for Thanksgiving is a surefire way to guarantee they never ask to have the meal at your house again, right? Lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> You would be amazed at how creative a person can get with a box of macaroni and a can of cream of mushroom soup! Lol

 :sick:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> You do realize that poisoning your family for Thanksgiving is a surefire way to guarantee they never ask to have the meal at your house again, right? Lol


:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Why didn't I think of that! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You would be amazed at how creative a person can get with a box of macaroni and a can of cream of mushroom soup! Lol
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

Oh it's totally gross; that's why we eat out, lol!


----------



## Macwooly

Unfortunately I cooked Christmas dinner for my DH the first year we were married and his family tried some of the cold turkey and want me to cook an Xmas meal - not a chance! And I'm not telling them my secret either :)

I was probably one of the few daughters to leave home and ask my mum is she would be ok and eat properly - isn't it supposed to be the mum asking the daughter? :wacko:

Dachsundmom - a box of macaroni?


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Who was your first crush tv boy?
> 
> Mine was Chachi from Happy Days :haha:
> 
> I had a thing for Tucker (Todd Carty) on Grange Hill :blush:Click to expand...

Flippin' 'eck Tucker LOL :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.
> 
> Mine were strict about food, as well....
> No sodas, no junk food, no fast food, no processed food...
> 
> And my husband is the same way....unless we are taking a road trip....then we get to have his favorite...Taco Bell, if there is no Subway.
> 
> But, my grandmother and mother and father were AWESOME cooks....
> I didn't get that gene....Click to expand...

I was the hardest done by child in Scotland, if I wanted a snack I had to eat FRUIT!!!:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Unfortunately I cooked Christmas dinner for my DH the first year we were married and his family tried some of the cold turkey and want me to cook an Xmas meal - not a chance! And I'm not telling them my secret either :)
> 
> I was probably one of the few daughters to leave home and ask my mum is she would be ok and eat properly - isn't it supposed to be the mum asking the daughter? :wacko:
> 
> Dachsundmom - a box of macaroni?

DAMAGE CONTROL....
You had better have your DH start complaining about your cooking...
or get a few more dogs and teach them how to shit on your SIL's shoes on command...


----------



## NorthStar

sarahincanada said:


> LOL when we purchased our house it was new, from plans, we had them wire in cable so I could hang a tv off the ceiling!!! its in the perfect position to watch tv when you are lying down, no bad neck in my bedroom!!!!!
> I love to relax and watch tv, cuddle hubby and my pets :cloud9:
> 
> someone mentioned Worzel Gummage...forgot that one. I met aunt sally when I was little, she was at a garden centre opening :shrug::haha:

Oh me too, I love watching telly in bed. I have fully Sky in the bedroom AND a multi media player for the movies too.:thumbup:

Black Beauty, I LOVED that show, I so wanted a pony!


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My parents weren't as strict with tv as they were about food, lol. I think being an only child and having my own tv in my room killed that one.
> 
> Mine were strict about food, as well....
> No sodas, no junk food, no fast food, no processed food...
> 
> And my husband is the same way....unless we are taking a road trip....then we get to have his favorite...Taco Bell, if there is no Subway.
> 
> But, my grandmother and mother and father were AWESOME cooks....
> I didn't get that gene....Click to expand...
> 
> I was the hardest done by child in Scotland, if I wanted a snack I had to eat FRUIT!!!:wacko:Click to expand...


Same here!...or homeade bread with butter and honey....sometimes they would even sprinkle cinnamon sugar on it!


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Who was your first crush tv boy?
> 
> Mine was Chachi from Happy Days :haha:
> 
> I had a thing for Tucker (Todd Carty) on Grange Hill :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Flippin' 'eck Tucker LOL :blush:Click to expand...

My taste in men has been dodgy at times :blush::rofl:

I did have a thing for Richard Chamberlain as well but more from the film the Slipper and the Rose than from the Thornbirds :)


----------



## Indigo77

My favorite movie was 'Mary Poppins'.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I was the hardest done by child in Scotland, if I wanted a snack I had to eat FRUIT!!!:wacko:

Did the other kids look at the fruit like it was the devil's work? :laugh2:



Indigo77 said:


> DAMAGE CONTROL....
> You had better have your DH start complaining about your cooking...
> or get a few more dogs and teach them how to shit on your SIL's shoes on command...

Actually if the in laws come for xmas dinner I was going to ask Dachsundsmom how to cook turkey :rofl: But DH, FIL and I will just have a salad :)


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> My favorite movie was 'Mary Poppins'.

I loved and love that film even with Dick Van Dyke's dodgy cockney accent :)

I like Chitty Chitty Bang Bang too but my paternal grandmother told me if I was bad she'd phone the child catcher - one way to make kids behave :shock:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly no one EVER wanted to do swapsies with me at packed lunch time, they would come in with their kitkats, crisps and cokes, and I'd have my tangerine and an apple.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly no one EVER wanted to do swapsies with me at packed lunch time, they would come in with their kitkats, crisps and cokes, and I'd have my tangerine and an apple.


Well at least you did not have spanakopita and melitzanosalata!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> [
> 
> Actually if the in laws come for xmas dinner I was going to ask Dachsundsmom how to cook turkey :rofl: But DH, FIL and I will just have a salad :)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

You could also borrow Porky....He will hump their ankles nonstop!


----------



## LLbean

I think I relate the most to Indigo here when it comes to TV shows

First crush? Rick Springfield!!!! I also had a poster of John Stamos that I drooled over but I had no idea who he was as I did not watch soap operas... I still think he is HOT!

Well about meals...I feel impotent as my hubby only likes chicken! That does limit my capabilities quite a bit PLUS he does not like fancy stuff...so same old boring chicken meals every day I am afraid LOL

His family orders PIZZA for mas for Christs sake...what???? I always bring something else because I refuse to eat take out on a special day. LOL


----------



## LLbean

Indigo are you Greek??? OMG SAGANAKI is my FAVORITE! and Pasticcio


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Macwooly no one EVER wanted to do swapsies with me at packed lunch time, they would come in with their kitkats, crisps and cokes, and I'd have my tangerine and an apple.
> 
> 
> Well at least you did not have spanakopita and melitzanosalata!Click to expand...

Nope nothing that exotic. 

OMG remember school milk, served at room temperature (of a centrally heated room) and there was always a burst milk in the crate so it all smelled of sour milk ....acck:wacko:


----------



## GreenFingers

NorthStar I hear your pain, I was allowed a kitkat on a Friday only and I used to get a carton of fruit juice as a treat, sad thing is I really looked forward to it...umbongo, umbongo they drink it in the congo....another great 80's reference!


----------



## NorthStar

LLbean said:


> I think I relate the most to Indigo here when it comes to TV shows
> 
> First crush? Rick Springfield!!!! I also had a poster of John Stamos that I drooled over but I had no idea who he was as I did not watch soap operas... I still think he is HOT!
> 
> Well about meals...I feel impotent as my hubby only likes chicken! That does limit my capabilities quite a bit PLUS he does not like fancy stuff...so same old boring chicken meals every day I am afraid LOL
> 
> His family orders PIZZA for mas for Christs sake...what???? I always bring something else because I refuse to eat take out on a special day. LOL

Pizza for Christmas? That's terrible, poor you :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> I think I relate the most to Indigo here when it comes to TV shows
> 
> First crush? Rick Springfield!!!! I also had a poster of John Stamos that I drooled over but I had no idea who he was as I did not watch soap operas... I still think he is HOT!
> 
> Well about meals...I feel impotent as my hubby only likes chicken! That does limit my capabilities quite a bit PLUS he does not like fancy stuff...so same old boring chicken meals every day I am afraid LOL
> 
> His family orders PIZZA for mas for Christs sake...what???? I always bring something else because I refuse to eat take out on a special day. LOL

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Yes...Rick Springfield and John Stamos!!!!

How could I forget?

R Springfield was on Califirnication....still looks good...and so does J Stamos....

I liked Stamos and George Michael because they are Greek and I thought my parents would approve.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, now I want Greek food!

@macwooly- a box of macaroni noodles and if you like Richard Chamberlain, have you seen Shogun? I remember that bc my mom was a huge fan of his, lol.

The recipe for the turkey is easy; just let it float in the bathtub for 24-36 hours...in warm water. I guess you can't smell it rotting, because everyone ate the damn thing, lol. :blush:

I tried turkey one more time the following year, but that time I cooked it upside down, so it just looked raw. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo are you Greek??? OMG SAGANAKI is my FAVORITE! and Pasticcio

Yep....packed pastichio, too....I like it cold...


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I think I relate the most to Indigo here when it comes to TV shows
> 
> First crush? Rick Springfield!!!! I also had a poster of John Stamos that I drooled over but I had no idea who he was as I did not watch soap operas... I still think he is HOT!
> 
> Well about meals...I feel impotent as my hubby only likes chicken! That does limit my capabilities quite a bit PLUS he does not like fancy stuff...so same old boring chicken meals every day I am afraid LOL
> 
> His family orders PIZZA for mas for Christs sake...what???? I always bring something else because I refuse to eat take out on a special day. LOL
> 
> Pizza for Christmas? That's terrible, poor you :dohh:Click to expand...

well I like pizza but COME ON! I bring home made lasagna or something like it cause good grief, I just can't deal. In my family those were the days were LOTS of food was made, and I mean a variety...we had the Xmas meal that is accustomed in Portugal (Bacalhao, potatoes, collard greens) AND also the Venezuela stuff (Hallacas, pernil, pan de jamon, ensalada de gallina) not to mention a whole table with desserts...so yeah, Pizza? NOT SO MUCH!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> OK, now I want Greek food!
> 
> @macwooly- a box of macaroni noodles and if you like Richard Chamberlain, have you seen Shogun? I remember that bc my mom was a huge fan of his, lol.
> 
> The recipe for the turkey is easy; just let it float in the bathtub for 24-36 hours...in warm water. I guess you can't smell it rotting, because everyone ate the damn thing, lol. :blush:
> 
> I tried turkey one more time the following year, but that time I cooked it upside down, so it just looked raw. :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Turkey in the bath tub :rofl: It wouldn't last as long as you advise because 3 cats would be chewing it and one young dog would be clearing a stair-gate to get to it and then he'd take it to the middle of our bed to eat it :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't realize at the time that there was more to defrosting a turkey than just bathing it! Lol.


----------



## Macwooly

To be honest if you've never been shown or told how would you know? :) And putting it in a bath does seem logical

My dad taught me to cook but no one taught me to bake I just picked up a cook book and did it but I assume my ability to bake cakes, breads, pastries, etc is genetic from my maternal grandmother :)


----------



## onmymind17

OK let me see if i can remember back that far, well i loved Black Beauty, and Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, and i loved Eight is Enough, and X Files, and Buffy the Vampire Slayer, omg David Boreanes, what a hottie, and i watched the soaps all the time Days of our Lives!!! Oh speaking of Soap, i loved that program too!!


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> OK let me see if i can remember back that far, well i loved Black Beauty, and Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, and i loved Eight is Enough, and X Files, and Buffy the Vampire Slayer, omg David Boreanes, what a hottie, and i watched the soaps all the time Days of our Lives!!! Oh speaking of Soap, i loved that program too!!

OMG Days of our Lives is a genuine soap? I've heard it mentioned in sitcoms so just assumed it was a generic name they all used :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^:haha:

Days has been on for about 45-50 years...it is America at it's best, lol!


----------



## future_numan

I haven't been able to read the whole tread but I can add a few.. not sure if you had these shows in the UK..

Along the River Bank.. with hammy hamster & JP Ginny Pig
Mr. Dress Up
Smurfs
Gummy Bears
The Muppet Show
Degrassi Jr High ( for us Canadians)

Things / stuff I remember from the 70's 80's

friendship pins
sea monkeys
Big hair
putting jeans on wet so they would be tighter
using safety pins on the inside of you leg on your jeans to make them tight at the bottom.
Cabbage Patch Dolls
Raggedy Ann and Andy
Holly Hobby ( my bedroom was decorated in this)
puff sleaves
big earrings
thick eye liner


----------



## future_numan

I wish I had a picture of myself back in the mid 80's.. I had giant blonde hair that was crimped with a black / pink / blue or whatever colour strip ( I used Cool Aid to dye it) in my hair..:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

future_numan said:


> I wish I had a picture of myself back in the mid 80's.. I had giant blonde hair that was crimped with a black / pink / blue or whatever colour strip ( I used Cool Aid to dye it) in my hair..:haha:

I used cranberry juice and vodka before I was old enough to realize that it made a really good cocktail! Lol

We get Degrassi here in the States too...sometimes I still watch it! :happydance:


----------



## future_numan

dachsundmom said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a picture of myself back in the mid 80's.. I had giant blonde hair that was crimped with a black / pink / blue or whatever colour strip ( I used Cool Aid to dye it) in my hair..:haha:
> 
> I used cranberry juice and vodka before I was old enough to realize that it made a really good cocktail! Lol
> 
> We get Degrassi here in the States too...sometimes I still watch it! :happydance:Click to expand...

hahaha.. me too.. I love the old reruns.. I didn't realize it was aired in the U.S. too.. I went to the same school with "wheels" and "Joey".. they were very popular:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't know what's happening elsewhere, but we had to go to the mall (usually avoid them like the plague) to get something for my niece's birthday....and the 80s R BACK....all these high schoolers were walking around wearing 80s-esque clothing...:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

My husband just looked at me and said, "Are you experiencing a flashback right now?"

You know you're old when what you used to wear becomes 'retro'.


----------



## future_numan

hahaha.. I know.. I even went as far as to try on some stuf..
Ya..I looked better in it back in the 80's..lol.

Funny story..

Back when my oldest started Jr High..she came home all excited about the "new" band..she wanted to know if I had ever heard of them... AC/DC ... I almost passed out from laughing...


----------



## Indigo77

I'm going to go in hiding when the 90s become retro....spaghetti strap dresses with workboots!


----------



## dachsundmom

future_numan said:


> hahaha.. I know.. I even went as far as to try on some stuf..
> Ya..I looked better in it back in the 80's..lol.
> 
> Funny story..
> 
> Back when my oldest started Jr High..she came home all excited about the "new" band..she wanted to know if I had ever heard of them... AC/DC ... I almost passed out from laughing...

I think Guitar Hero and Rock Band have a lot to do with that; DD is all about Aerosmith now, lol.

And ahhhh Joey, lol. He's on Degrassi the Next Generation too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I'm going to go in hiding when the 90s become retro....spaghetti strap dresses with workboots!

Hey, now ! Lol. I was all about Nirvana and my Doc Martens, lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> i LOVED the waltons!!!
> 
> (and all those shows you have listed above!)
> 
> what about "take hart" with morph??
> 
> and my absolute favourite "animal magic" with Jonny morris!! *happy sigh*


My best mate brought me a 'Morph' for my birthday this year, it sits on my desk and always makes me smile when I'm having a tough day :haha:


----------



## future_numan

I am ashamed to say that I still have my Doc Martens..

I know Joey is on the Next Generation.. and I am proud to say I am aging better than him..lol.

Anyone remember the "magic 8 ball"?.. I still have one on my desk..lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> OK let me see if i can remember back that far, well i loved Black Beauty, and Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, and i loved Eight is Enough, and X Files, and Buffy the Vampire Slayer, omg David Boreanes, what a hottie, and i watched the soaps all the time Days of our Lives!!! Oh speaking of Soap, i loved that program too!!

Ah, Willy Wonka, just THE best film! And Soap was a classic! :haha:


----------



## Seity

Wonder Woman
Bionic Woman
6 Million Dollar Man
Get Smart
Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie
Mary Tyler Moore Show
Dick Van Dyke Show
The Muppet Show
Fraggle Rock
Robotech
HR Puff 'n Stuff
3.. 2.. 1.. Contact
Romper Room

my list goes on and on

How about the Doctor Demento show on the radio
and then there's all of Weird Al Yankovic's stuff.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go in hiding when the 90s become retro....spaghetti strap dresses with workboots!
> 
> Hey, now ! Lol. I was all about Nirvana and my Doc Martens, lol.Click to expand...


Grunge...What's grunge? Lol


Come to think of it....those freaking flannel and denim shirts were all over the mall, too!!!
:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

The 90s ARE ALREADY retro!!!

:jo::jo::jo::jo:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Does anyone remember the BBC kids show 'The Adventure Game'? It used to finish with the 'celebs' crossing the 'Vortex'... I get the feeling you've all got puzzled looks on your faces right now!


----------



## future_numan

Seity said:


> Wonder Woman
> Bionic Woman
> 6 Million Dollar Man
> Get Smart
> Bewitched
> I Dream of Jeannie
> Mary Tyler Moore Show
> Dick Van Dyke Show
> The Muppet Show
> Fraggle Rock
> Robotech
> HR Puff 'n Stuff
> 3.. 2.. 1.. Contact
> Romper Room
> 
> my list goes on and on

Romper room.... I see Jimmy& Suzie & Bobby..haha.. I forgot about that show


----------



## dachsundmom

future_numan said:


> I am ashamed to say that I still have my Doc Martens..
> 
> I know Joey is on the Next Generation.. and I am proud to say I am aging better than him..lol.
> 
> Anyone remember the "magic 8 ball"?.. I still have one on my desk..lol.

My DD asked for one last Christmas, lol. Don't forget the Rubik's Cube...anyone ever listen to New Kids On the Block? Lol. Their's was my first ever concert.


----------



## Indigo77

Inxs


----------



## NorthStar

tigerlily1975 said:


> Does anyone remember the BBC kids show 'The Adventure Game'? It used to finish with the 'celebs' crossing the 'Vortex'... I get the feeling you've all got puzzled looks on your faces right now!

I remember it, they had to pretend they were on another planet or a spaceship or something.


----------



## future_numan

dachsundmom said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I still have my Doc Martens..
> 
> I know Joey is on the Next Generation.. and I am proud to say I am aging better than him..lol.
> 
> Anyone remember the "magic 8 ball"?.. I still have one on my desk..lol.
> 
> My DD asked for one last Christmas, lol. Don't forget the Rubik's Cube...anyone ever listen to New Kids On the Block? Lol. Their's was my first ever concert.Click to expand...

I had a NKOB sheets on my bed back when I was a teenager:haha:
I went to see them in concert back in "90 ( ?) and again earlier this year:haha:


----------



## purplelou

adventure game - lol!! they had to win drogna's hahahaha (and there was a grumbling plant - called uncle)

puffball and rah-rah skirts

and I looooved Nik Kershaw - he was my first crush


----------



## NorthStar

My first ever concert "Bon Jovi".


----------



## dachsundmom

New Kids are back out with Backstreet Boys right now, lol. But I would choose Nsync first, lol.


----------



## future_numan

NorthStar said:


> My first ever concert "Bon Jovi".

me too.

My second concert was Def Lepoard (sp?)


----------



## purplelou

I saw Nik Kershaw and T'pau (I think they only had one song lol)


----------



## Macwooly

tigerlily1975 said:


> Does anyone remember the BBC kids show 'The Adventure Game'? It used to finish with the 'celebs' crossing the 'Vortex'... I get the feeling you've all got puzzled looks on your faces right now!

That's what it's called! I loved that show and have been trying to think all day what it was called :)


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> I saw Nik Kershaw and T'pau (I think they only had one song lol)

I still have my T'pau album :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

My first concert was Marillion when Fish was still in the group :) I listened to one of their songs the other day and felt suicidal :nope:

I loved checkshirts in the 90s but when I see them or think of them all I hear in my head is the lumberjack song :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Is anyone getting annoyed by these drive-by BFP announcements by peope that only post in this section to "give hope" to pathetic us?

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I mean, there IS after all a sticky thread and 2 testing threads....

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/627857-38-ttc-4.html

I am probably just hormonal, but wth?


----------



## Macwooly

No it's not just you :hugs: But hey I am hormonal 24/7 :)


----------



## Indigo77

I was also just thinking about D and thinking about how she would feel if she came back here and kept stumbling upon these random announcements all the time...


----------



## purplelou

I like hope from the ladies I "know"


----------



## Indigo77

purplelou said:


> I like hope from the ladies I "know"

Exactly...


----------



## cebethel

What?? No one is going to mention The A Team or Knightrider or Magnum PI??? Good lawd!! Those shows were the shiznit! My mum used to have the hots for Tom Selleck :thumbup:

I totally remember Neighbors when Kylie Minogue was on it. Ooooh and I used to watch the wombles & that woman shari lewis with her puppet lambchop!

Ya know, there is a Smurfs movie coming out soon.........I wonder if gagamel & azreal is on it? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

My mom liked Tom Selleck, too....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> I was also just thinking about D and thinking about how she would feel if she came back here and kept stumbling upon these random announcements all the time...

I agree just throwing a BFP announcement randomly into thread you've not previously posted on is just insensitive :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> My mom liked Tom Selleck, too....

I had a thing for him when he was in Friends :) 

Think I was too young when he was in Magnum but he has aged well in Blue Bloods (not sure if you have the in the US but I would guess so as we get it on a channel called Sky Atlantic which implies it's from across the pond)


----------



## Ruth2307

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm sitting here with my sister reading this thread and it's given us so many laughs. Thank you thank you thank you - I SOOOO needed a smile today.:hugs:

Almost all of the shows that were mentioned both UK and US I can remember. I liked 'Kids of Degrassi St' and 'Degrassi Junior High' too,which was Canadian wasn't it? From Australia, apart from 'Neighbours', 'Sons and Daughters' and 'The Young Doctors', I remember 'The Sullivans' and there was this other programme called 'Home' but no one else seems to know what I'm talking about...

For the UK ladies, my sister has asked does anyone remember 'Hector's House'? That was her childhood favourite. For me I loved 'Wonder Woman'. In fact I was kind of in love with her and wanted to be her for a while - but hey I was only about 6.:blush:

Has anyone mentioned 'Bod'??


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> My mom liked Tom Selleck, too....
> 
> I had a thing for him when he was in Friends :)
> 
> Think I was too young when he was in Magnum but he has aged well in Blue Bloods (not sure if you have the in the US but I would guess so as we get it on a channel called Sky Atlantic which implies it's from across the pond)Click to expand...

We get _Blue Bloods_ but I haven't watched it...
He does have a sexy voice, I have to admit.

My aunt liked David Hasselhoff....but there is something a bit pervy about him...:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm sitting here with my sister reading this thread and it's given us so many laughs. Thank you thank you thank you - I SOOOO needed a smile today.:hugs:
> 
> Almost all of the shows that were mentioned both UK and US I can remember. I liked 'Kids of Degrassi St' and 'Degrassi Junior High' too,which was Canadian wasn't it? From Australia, apart from 'Neighbours', 'Sons and Daughters' and 'The Young Doctors', I remember 'The Sullivans' and there was this other programme called 'Home' but no one else seems to know what I'm talking about...
> 
> For the UK ladies, my sister has asked does anyone remember 'Hector's House'? That was her childhood favourite. For me I loved 'Wonder Woman'. In fact I was kind of in love with her and wanted to be her for a while - but hey I was only about 6.:blush:
> 
> Has anyone mentioned 'Bod'??

Ruth so chuffed to see you here :hugs::D

I remember Hector's House :) And Bod - my brother used to fake sickness to stay home and watch Bod :laugh2:


----------



## cebethel

Ruth2307 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm sitting here with my sister reading this thread and it's given us so many laughs. Thank you thank you thank you - I SOOOO needed a smile today.:hugs:
> 
> Almost all of the shows that were mentioned both UK and US I can remember. I liked 'Kids of Degrassi St' and 'Degrassi Junior High' too,which was Canadian wasn't it? From Australia, apart from 'Neighbours', 'Sons and Daughters' and 'The Young Doctors', I remember 'The Sullivans' and there was this other programme called 'Home' but no one else seems to know what I'm talking about...
> 
> For the UK ladies, my sister has asked does anyone remember 'Hector's House'? That was her childhood favourite. For me I loved 'Wonder Woman'. In fact I was kind of in love with her and wanted to be her for a while - but hey I was only about 6.:blush:
> 
> Has anyone mentioned 'Bod'??

There was an Aussie tv show kinda like neighbors called Home & Away?


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> My aunt liked David Hasselhoff....but there is something a bit pervy about him...:haha:

No not a bit pervy .......... a LOT pervy :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Ruth2307 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm sitting here with my sister reading this thread and it's given us so many laughs. Thank you thank you thank you - I SOOOO needed a smile today.:hugs:
> 
> Almost all of the shows that were mentioned both UK and US I can remember. I liked 'Kids of Degrassi St' and 'Degrassi Junior High' too,which was Canadian wasn't it? From Australia, apart from 'Neighbours', 'Sons and Daughters' and 'The Young Doctors', I remember 'The Sullivans' and there was this other programme called 'Home' but no one else seems to know what I'm talking about...
> 
> For the UK ladies, my sister has asked does anyone remember 'Hector's House'? That was her childhood favourite. For me I loved 'Wonder Woman'. In fact I was kind of in love with her and wanted to be her for a while - but hey I was only about 6.:blush:
> 
> Has anyone mentioned 'Bod'??

How could I forget 'Wonder Woman'!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I dressed as her for 3 Halloweens in a row!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> My aunt liked David Hasselhoff....but there is something a bit pervy about him...:haha:
> 
> No not a bit pervy .......... a LOT pervy :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Ok...so it's just not me who thinks that....:haha:


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm sitting here with my sister reading this thread and it's given us so many laughs. Thank you thank you thank you - I SOOOO needed a smile today.:hugs:
> 
> Almost all of the shows that were mentioned both UK and US I can remember. I liked 'Kids of Degrassi St' and 'Degrassi Junior High' too,which was Canadian wasn't it? From Australia, apart from 'Neighbours', 'Sons and Daughters' and 'The Young Doctors', I remember 'The Sullivans' and there was this other programme called 'Home' but no one else seems to know what I'm talking about...
> 
> For the UK ladies, my sister has asked does anyone remember 'Hector's House'? That was her childhood favourite. For me I loved 'Wonder Woman'. In fact I was kind of in love with her and wanted to be her for a while - but hey I was only about 6.:blush:
> 
> Has anyone mentioned 'Bod'??
> 
> Ruth so chuffed to see you here :hugs::D
> 
> I remember Hector's House :) And Bod - my brother used to fake sickness to stay home and watch Bod :laugh2:Click to expand...

Thanks Mac. Didn't really feel as if I'd left but it's good to be back (well...ish! I'm not officiallly TTC) 

Didn't Bod come on just before/after Pebble Mill?? Your brother isn't the only one who used to fake illness...

My sisters is happy you remember Hector's House. No one else normally does!


----------



## Macwooly

My DH loved Batman and Fall Guy :) But he caught a re-run of Fall Guy this morning and his words are "it's crap isn't it" :)

And Battlestar Galatica (sp) and Airwolf :)


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm sitting here with my sister reading this thread and it's given us so many laughs. Thank you thank you thank you - I SOOOO needed a smile today.:hugs:
> 
> Almost all of the shows that were mentioned both UK and US I can remember. I liked 'Kids of Degrassi St' and 'Degrassi Junior High' too,which was Canadian wasn't it? From Australia, apart from 'Neighbours', 'Sons and Daughters' and 'The Young Doctors', I remember 'The Sullivans' and there was this other programme called 'Home' but no one else seems to know what I'm talking about...
> 
> For the UK ladies, my sister has asked does anyone remember 'Hector's House'? That was her childhood favourite. For me I loved 'Wonder Woman'. In fact I was kind of in love with her and wanted to be her for a while - but hey I was only about 6.:blush:
> 
> Has anyone mentioned 'Bod'??
> 
> Ruth so chuffed to see you here :hugs::D
> 
> I remember Hector's House :) And Bod - my brother used to fake sickness to stay home and watch Bod :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mac. Didn't really feel as if I'd left but it's good to be back (well...ish! I'm not officiallly TTC)
> 
> Didn't Bod come on just before/after Pebble Mill?? Your brother isn't the only one who used to fake illness...
> 
> My sisters is happy you remember Hector's House. No one else normally does!Click to expand...

For your sister: https://youtu.be/I_tVxvnEJko


----------



## Indigo77

A bit off-topic, but still nostalgic....

On Father's Day, my siblings and I were all IMing together (all 4 of us) and we were trying to remember the aftershave my father used to wear....

Did anyone's dad wear AFTA aftershave lotion?

https://img04.static-nextag.com/image/Colgate-Palmolive-Afta-Shave/1/000/007/619/145/761914597.jpg

Anyway....They still sell it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My husband bought one for my brother and my sister's husband....

Mmmm.....It's so cheap, but it smells soooooo good....


----------



## crystal443

I loved Degrassi Junior High, loved loved the Mini Pops if anyone knows who they are:blush: my brother loved The Six Million Dollar Man and the half fish half man guy..can't remember what he was called though. I absolutly loved Strawberry Shortcake and Cabbage Patch Kids, Smurfs, Who's The Boss, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, and All in The Family and The Jeffersons.:hugs: I love the old shows:hugs: 

DOes anyone remeber the group Poison, or Twisted Sister? loved them and I was in love with Duran Duran...I was nerd


----------



## twinkle1975

Me & my Dad still say Gronda Gronda to each other - from the Adventure Game

Bod had a frogthat drank milkshake on it didn't it & you had to guess if it was going to be chocolate or strawberry??


----------



## Indigo77

Loved Duran Duran!


----------



## crystal443

Yep..they were fantastic in the day:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> A bit off-topic, but still nostalgic....
> 
> On Father's Day, my siblings and I were all IMing together (all 4 of us) and we were trying to remember the aftershave my father used to wear....
> 
> Did anyone's dad wear AFTA aftershave lotion?
> 
> https://img04.static-nextag.com/image/Colgate-Palmolive-Afta-Shave/1/000/007/619/145/761914597.jpg
> 
> Anyway....They still sell it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My husband bought one for my brother and my sister's husband....
> 
> Mmmm.....It's so cheap, but it smells soooooo good....

Back in the day my dad was an Old Spice guy, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Yep..they were fantastic in the day:thumbup:

Ohhhhh, Simon Le Bon and Nick Rhodes! I thought they were all that with extra napkins in the day, lol! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> My mom liked Tom Selleck, too....
> 
> I had a thing for him when he was in Friends :)
> 
> Think I was too young when he was in Magnum but he has aged well in Blue Bloods (not sure if you have the in the US but I would guess so as we get it on a channel called Sky Atlantic which implies it's from across the pond)Click to expand...
> 
> We get _Blue Bloods_ but I haven't watched it...
> He does have a sexy voice, I have to admit.
> 
> My aunt liked David Hasselhoff....but there is something a bit pervy about him...:haha:Click to expand...

The Hoff man? Nah... I actually ran into him on my last LA visit, he was with his son too... seems really nice.

Ok and don't laugh but my first concert was at Great America (amusement park) and it was Air Supply! HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Loved Duran Duran!

ah ok, in that case...just for you ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^Air Supply! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- I am so jealous of you right now! :growlmad: lol

I still think they are hot! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

They are, and I was IN HEAVEN cause Simon absolutely flirted with me LOL. I asked if I could take a picture and he just looked at me with dreamy eyes and said "with a smile like that , anything you want"...notice HE is the one holding my hand!

...drool... LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> They are, and I was IN HEAVEN cause Simon absolutely flirted with me LOL. I asked if I could take a picture and he just looked at me with dreamy eyes and said "with a smile like that , anything you want"...notice HE is the one holding my hand!
> 
> ...drool... LOL

That is so sexy cool! Lol...see, I'm like a giddy teenager again. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

That was when I worked at NBC and funny thing is NO ONE seemed to recognize them but me! They were there to do the Jay Leno show... I could not resist, I saw them, ran to my office and asked someone to come with me to take a picture... I said "Duran Duran is here!!!!" they were like "Who?" LOL


----------



## Indigo77

llbean said:


> indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> loved duran duran!
> 
> ah ok, in that case...just for you ;-)Click to expand...

o
m
g


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> They are, and I was IN HEAVEN cause Simon absolutely flirted with me LOL. I asked if I could take a picture and he just looked at me with dreamy eyes and said "with a smile like that , anything you want"...notice HE is the one holding my hand!
> 
> ...drool... LOL

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Loved Duran Duran!
> 
> ah ok, in that case...just for you ;-)Click to expand...

OMG..lucky girl!!!! loved them not sure if anyone remembers but at that time you could go to the video store and rent their videos...loved them!!!

Not so big on the Hoff though..he seems a bit pervish to me..lol..don't know why though just creeps me a bit!!


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> They are, and I was IN HEAVEN cause Simon absolutely flirted with me LOL. I asked if I could take a picture and he just looked at me with dreamy eyes and said "with a smile like that , anything you want"...notice HE is the one holding my hand!
> 
> ...drool... LOL

He is holding your hand..omg...I am so envious right now:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

SPILL LL....Who else did you meet at NBC....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> SPILL LL....Who else did you meet at NBC....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yep who else?? I absolutley love Rob Thomas/Matchbox Twenty..my fav of all time:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> A bit off-topic, but still nostalgic....
> 
> On Father's Day, my siblings and I were all IMing together (all 4 of us) and we were trying to remember the aftershave my father used to wear....
> 
> Did anyone's dad wear AFTA aftershave lotion?
> 
> https://img04.static-nextag.com/image/Colgate-Palmolive-Afta-Shave/1/000/007/619/145/761914597.jpg
> 
> Anyway....They still sell it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My husband bought one for my brother and my sister's husband....
> 
> Mmmm.....It's so cheap, but it smells soooooo good....

my dad wore aqua velva...it didn't smell so great:nope:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> My DH loved Batman and Fall Guy :) But he caught a re-run of Fall Guy this morning and his words are "it's crap isn't it" :)
> 
> And Battlestar Galatica (sp) and Airwolf :)

OMG, i forgot about Airwolf, i used to loooooove that show!!! and Battlestar Galatica, but the old one, not the new version, ewwwww


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> SPILL LL....Who else did you meet at NBC....:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yep who else?? I absolutley love Rob Thomas/Matchbox Twenty..my fav of all time:haha:Click to expand...

Rob Thomas is dreamy! Matchbox 20 started out in the town where I used to live, so of course, they were quite popular. Along with Creed.


----------



## onmymind17

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^:haha:
> 
> Days has been on for about 45-50 years...it is America at it's best, lol!

LOL, and you can stop watching it for 10 years and watch it again and its the same thing happening lol, nothing changes!!


----------



## onmymind17

Oh oh and Mork and Mindy!!


----------



## dachsundmom

onmymind17 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^:haha:
> 
> Days has been on for about 45-50 years...it is America at it's best, lol!
> 
> LOL, and you can stop watching it for 10 years and watch it again and its the same thing happening lol, nothing changes!!Click to expand...

Exactly! Bo and Hope forever! Lol :haha:


----------



## crystal443

onmymind17 said:


> Oh oh and Mork and Mindy!!

I forgot about Mork and Mindy:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

https://static.tvguide.com/MediaBin/Galleries/Editorial/101206/Couples/couples-wonder-years1.jpg

What would you do if I sang out tune? 
Would you stand up and walk out on me? 
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song 
I will try not to sing out of key, yeah 

Oh, baby I get by with a little help from my friends 
By with a little help from my friends.


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^OMG, Kevin and Winnie! How could I not mention The Wonder Years! Lol. :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA did my picture remind you of the show? LOL I get that I look like Winnie ALL THE TIME....even from someone who knows her personally still! I was dying for her to arrange a meeting just to take a picture together for that reason LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA did my picture remind you of the show? LOL I get that I look like Winnie ALL THE TIME....even from someone who knows her personally still! I was dying for her to arrange a meeting just to take a picture together for that reason LOL

YEP! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you guys seen the books that Winnie has written? I love the title 'Kiss My Math!'


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Have you guys seen the books that Winnie has written? I love the title 'Kiss My Math!'

No...Did she become a mathematician, or something?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen the books that Winnie has written? I love the title 'Kiss My Math!'
> 
> No...Did she become a mathematician, or something?Click to expand...

Yes, and she has written, I believe two books, encouraging teen girls to excel in math.


----------



## LLbean

yes she is a mathematician... ok here are some older pics of me... you tell me if it is true LOL



The other one I get some times is Phoebe Cates (God I wish!) LOL I actually had some idiot follow me around at a Journey concert INSISTING that I was Phoebe... I swear it was irritating, even after showing him my ID he STILL did not believe me


----------



## Indigo77

My DH is still in love with her, I think....along with every male his age...


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> yes she is a mathematician... ok here are some older pics of me... you tell me if it is true LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The other one I get some times is Phoebe Cates (God I wish!) LOL I actually had some idiot follow me around at a Journey concert INSISTING that I was Phoebe... I swear it was irritating, even after showing him my ID he STILL did not believe me


OMG..... yep....u look like both of them....my DH had crushes on both growing up....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA well tell your hubby Winnie is on the board too LOL...or Phoebe... which ever works to get him excited about making babies AHAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

Pheobe Cates and now i think about Kevin Kline. I loved him in Dave, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Do u remember 'Drop Dead Fred'? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I have seen it, but it sounds so familiar.


----------



## LLbean

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51WGJGBJQRL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
https://eightiesclub.tripod.com/d1bfd5c0.jpg

I personally loved her in LACE, anyone remember that mini series?


----------



## crystal443

I forgot the Wonder Years..love that show..Drop Dead Fred I don't remember though:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Never heard of _Lace_. 

I thought _Drop Dead Fred_ was hilarious at the time


----------



## Indigo77

What if LL _is_ Winnie.....and is trying to be all anonymous on this forum!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA...yup, busted lol


----------



## crystal443

Well if she is you've just outed her:thumbup: Good detective work Indigo:haha:


----------



## LLbean

you ladies are cracking me up lol


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> you ladies are cracking me up lol

Ok Winnie...:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dang it...why not Phoebe? HAHAHAHA


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> dang it...why not Phoebe? HAHAHAHA

Because your name is Winnie:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

I remember Drop Dead Fred :D And Lace the mini series :D

Was it Phoebe Cates in Gremlins?


----------



## Ruth2307

This thread is still making me smile.

Mork and Mindy - wow that was a blast from the past! 'NaNoohNooh'

A few pages back someone mentioned half man half fish - was the 'Man from Atlantis'?

LL - Wait til I show my sister your picture of you with DuranDuran. She still has a crush on Simon Le Bon and will be REALLY jealous that you got to hold his hand OMG OMG OMG.


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Is anyone getting annoyed by these drive-by BFP announcements by peope that only post in this section to "give hope" to pathetic us?
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I mean, there IS after all a sticky thread and 2 testing threads....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/627857-38-ttc-4.html
> 
> I am probably just hormonal, but wth?

Totally with you on this one Indigo:thumbup:!!!!

Northstar - I saw Bon Jovi in Hyde Park last Saturday at the Hard Rock Calling Concert, they were fab, John's voice the same as ever and Richie's guitar was singing!!!

Going back to page...whatever...to catch up, so enjoying this thread!!!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> A bit off-topic, but still nostalgic....
> 
> On Father's Day, my siblings and I were all IMing together (all 4 of us) and we were trying to remember the aftershave my father used to wear....
> 
> Did anyone's dad wear AFTA aftershave lotion?
> 
> https://img04.static-nextag.com/image/Colgate-Palmolive-Afta-Shave/1/000/007/619/145/761914597.jpg
> 
> Anyway....They still sell it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My husband bought one for my brother and my sister's husband....
> 
> Mmmm.....It's so cheap, but it smells soooooo good....
> 
> Back in the day my dad was an Old Spice guy, lol.Click to expand...

Mine too Dach!!!


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Loved Duran Duran!
> 
> ah ok, in that case...just for you ;-)Click to expand...

Oh WOW LLBEAN!!!!:shock: Simon Le Bon was on the back of my bedroom door for years!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> A bit off-topic, but still nostalgic....
> 
> On Father's Day, my siblings and I were all IMing together (all 4 of us) and we were trying to remember the aftershave my father used to wear....
> 
> Did anyone's dad wear AFTA aftershave lotion?
> 
> https://img04.static-nextag.com/image/Colgate-Palmolive-Afta-Shave/1/000/007/619/145/761914597.jpg
> 
> Anyway....They still sell it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My husband bought one for my brother and my sister's husband....
> 
> Mmmm.....It's so cheap, but it smells soooooo good....
> 
> Back in the day my dad was an Old Spice guy, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too Dach!!!Click to expand...

My dad wore hi karate :)


----------



## Jax41

My first boyfriend wore Blue Stratos and my Mum's just bought me some Anais Anais, didn't think they did it anymore! Anyone remember Poison??


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> My first boyfriend wore Blue Stratos and my Mum's just bought me some Anais Anais, didn't think they did it anymore! Anyone remember Poison??

Well it says a lot about your taste in men at that age that your first boyfriend wore Blue Stratos :haha::haha:

I honestly can't remember what any of my boyfriends wore - maybe my memory is trying to erase them :haha:

My mum wore Anais Anais and I used to wear Poison but I think the smell of it now may make me :sick:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> My first boyfriend wore Blue Stratos and my Mum's just bought me some Anais Anais, didn't think they did it anymore! Anyone remember Poison??
> 
> Well it says a lot about your taste in men at that age that your first boyfriend wore Blue Stratos :haha::haha:
> 
> I honestly can't remember what any of my boyfriends wore - maybe my memory is trying to erase them :haha:
> 
> My mum wore Anais Anais and I used to wear Poison but I think the smell of it now may make me :sick:Click to expand...

Hmm....yea he was a bit dodgy, I'll admit that :haha:

Poison :sick::thumbup:


----------



## Ruth2307

Don't forget Denim https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5TuGQcXgc8

In my six year old mind I thought that any man who wore this would be the height of all things sophisticated!! :blush:

Edited: I posted the link not realising it would come up like that. Hope I don't get into trouble...


----------



## Macwooly

No trouble from me :) I forgot about Denim :D


----------



## Indigo77

My first perfume was Anais Anais...:haha:
And my second was Poison...:haha:

OMG....What a commercial!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

I remember POLO for men...lol


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> I remember POLO for men...lol

OMG....My entire high school smelled of POLO and DRAKAR....


----------



## Macwooly

My school smelt of Polo and Kouros for men :haha:


----------



## Ruth2307

What about YSL's Jazz? :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh Jazz it used to make me feel :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

Anybody remember White Diamonds, Beautiful, or Sunflowers? That was all I smelled in school!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Anybody remember White Diamonds, Beautiful, or Sunflowers? That was all I smelled in school!

I remember Beautiful but not the others :) The boys always bathed in their aftershave so smoothed the smell of the girls :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anybody remember White Diamonds, Beautiful, or Sunflowers? That was all I smelled in school!
> 
> I remember Beautiful but not the others :) The boys always bathed in their aftershave so smoothed the smell of the girls :haha:Click to expand...

I used to work for Estee Lauder and the only fragrance I could stand was Beautiful, but I hate it now! lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Anybody remember White Diamonds, Beautiful, or Sunflowers? That was all I smelled in school!

My mom wore White Diamonds
I wore Beautiful
My sister wore Sunflowers


----------



## sarahincanada

more 80's memories:

anyone use 'sun in' in their hair (made it go orange!!)

I had a bf that wore obsession for men, I loved it!!! its still going

anyone remember the grolsch bottle tops people wore on their shoes because bros wore them (only uk members will remember!!)

my first concert was haircut 100, I also went to see duran duran x 2, bucks fizz :blush:, nik kershaw, aha....I had a 9 yr older sister who would take me :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh and my favourite movies as a teenager were back to the future, top gun, dirty dancing and ghost...the last 2 are still my favourite! rip patrick :angel:


----------



## Indigo77

I used sun in!

I didn't know P Swayze passed away....?....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I used sun in!
> 
> I didn't know P Swayze passed away....?....

Pancreatic cancer. :cry:

Even I tried Sun-in...keep in mind, I'm Asian, so my hair turned a funny shade of rust! Lol :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> oh and my favourite movies as a teenager were back to the future, top gun, dirty dancing and ghost...the last 2 are still my favourite! rip patrick :angel:

Have you seen Too Wong Foo? Patrick at his best! So very funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

sarahincanada said:


> oh and my favourite movies as a teenager were back to the future, top gun, dirty dancing and ghost...the last 2 are still my favourite! rip patrick :angel:

Love those films :thumbup:

I remember the bottle tops although wasn't a huge fan of Bros :) :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

sarahincanada said:


> more 80's memories:
> 
> anyone use 'sun in' in their hair (made it go orange!!)
> 
> I had a bf that wore obsession for men, I loved it!!! its still going
> 
> anyone remember the grolsch bottle tops people wore on their shoes because bros wore them (only uk members will remember!!)
> 
> my first concert was haircut 100, I also went to see duran duran x 2, bucks fizz :blush:, nik kershaw, aha....I had a 9 yr older sister who would take me :thumbup:

Ooh yeah I remember Bros, they were all yucky and plastic looking in the days BEFORE fake tan and plastic features caught on.

Fragrance wise I had a BF who used to drown himself in so much Lynx I couldn't get near him, and I wore Anais Anais and Guess.

Actually that might have been the 90s LOL I wore IMPULSE body spray as a teenager


----------



## dachsundmom

@Northstar- I forgot about Guess. If I remember correctly, that one is really really sweet smelling, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Anyone remember Robin of Sherwood with Michael Praed as Robin Hood?

I loved that show, I wept buckets when they killed him off.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> @Naorthstar- I forgot about Guess. If I remember correctly, that one is really really sweet smelling, lol.

Yep, I don't really like the sweet ones now.

I used to wear soooo much hair gel and it was agony trying to detangle my curly hair - godamn you to hell BANANARAMA:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Anyone remember Robin of Sherwood with Michael Praed as Robin Hood?
> 
> I loved that show, I wept buckets when they killed him off.

I remember it and never missed an episode :thumbup:

Re: To Wong Fu - I have it on dvd and watch it every 2-3 months and dance round the room singing to it :laugh2:


----------



## NorthStar

What about Hong Kong Phooey, Number 1 superguy?

His GF was a human secretary lady LOL


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Anyone remember Robin of Sherwood with Michael Praed as Robin Hood?
> 
> I loved that show, I wept buckets when they killed him off.

Me, me, me! He was lush....sigh.....


----------



## sarahincanada

NorthStar said:


> What about Hong Kong Phooey, Number 1 superguy?

omg YESSS!!! I loved that show, completely forgot it!


----------



## Ruth2307

dachsundmom said:


> Anybody remember White Diamonds, Beautiful, or Sunflowers? That was all I smelled in school!

I know them all. White Diamonds and Beautiful were Estee Lauder. My first perfume was Knowing and then I moved on to Spellbound. Makes me think of Sixth Form.

Sunflowers was Elizabeth Arden. I progressed to True Love not long after ... oh then Splendour. Long Live the early 90s!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ruth2307 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anybody remember White Diamonds, Beautiful, or Sunflowers? That was all I smelled in school!
> 
> I know them all. White Diamonds and Beautiful were Estee Lauder. My first perfume was Knowing and then I moved on to Spellbound. Makes me think of Sixth Form.
> 
> Sunflowers was Elizabeth Arden. I progressed to True Love not long after ... oh then Splendour. Long Live the early 90s!!!!!Click to expand...

Every now and then I still break out 5th Avenue by Arden, lol. I love Knowing, even today, lol.


----------



## Ruth2307

sarahincanada said:


> more 80's memories:
> 
> anyone use 'sun in' in their hair (made it go orange!!)
> 
> I had a bf that wore obsession for men, I loved it!!! its still going
> 
> anyone remember the grolsch bottle tops people wore on their shoes because bros wore them (only uk members will remember!!)
> 
> my first concert was haircut 100, I also went to see duran duran x 2, bucks fizz :blush:, nik kershaw, aha....I had a 9 yr older sister who would take me :thumbup:

 
Yes to Sun in. Did you also try Henna from the Body Shop to make it go Red? It smelled disgusting!

Obsession for Men! Ha ha really takes me back. Yes it's still going strong.

I was a Brosette and proud of it. (When will I be famous??)

Didn't make it to any of the concerts but they must have been fun! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Oooh I forgot about Obsession, yeah I used to wear that - remember the ads "AAaaaaah the smell of it" LOL

And Elizabeth Taylor's Passion!


----------



## LLbean

what about Vidal Sasoon and Gloria Vanderbilt?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> what about Vidal Sasoon and Gloria Vanderbilt?

I remember my pin stripped GVs, lol! I think they even had pleats. :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> I used sun in!
> 
> I didn't know P Swayze passed away....?....

He died a few years ago now:shrug:

I used sun in even though I had blonde hair:wacko: does anyone remember the jeans that had the knees that either snapped or zippered down? I tried to find a pic to show my DD and couldn't find one, I also had a pair of the fake leather pants....I don't know what I was thinking I was only in grade 7 so I'll blame my mother for buying me those :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

I had the dark blue GV jeans with white stitching....My sisters had same with yellow stitching...

Passion smelled like skunk to me....PU...still like Obsession and Opium for men...


----------



## NorthStar

Summer of 1989, my friends cousin visited from the big city, and showed us to roll joints with the dried up fibrey bits off the inside of a banana and some crushed up paracaetomol, whilst we listened to Skid Row.

Needless to say no one got much effect off the "joints" LOL


----------



## Ruth2307

LLbean said:


> what about Vidal Sasoon and Gloria Vanderbilt?

Did you used to wear them in the bath to make sure they had the perfect 'shrink fit?' :haha:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHA no Ruth, but the Levi's store in San Francisco HAS THAT... you can wear them and they have a huge tub like thing ...I thought it was awesome LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Levi 501 Jeans, oh I loved my Levis.

They costed a FORTUNE in the UK, I used to get my American rellies to send me a pair for Xmas every year....


----------



## Ruth2307

LLbean said:


> AHAHA no Ruth, but the Levi's store in San Francisco HAS THAT... you can wear them and they have a huge tub like thing ...I thought it was awesome LOL

I wasn't privileged enough to have a pair of jeans until I was God knows how old. :blush: It was my older sister who had the GV's and I distinctly remember her filling the bath and climbing in with them on to make them shrink to fit. No wonder it didn't work - she should have done it with Levis! :dohh: I always wanted her jeans but by the time they could fit me, they were well out of fashion!

I do remember saving up my Sainsbury's Saturday job money for a pair of 501s though. Took me MONTHS!!


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies who loved the Adventure Game :D And for those who don't remember it :)

https://youtu.be/okRea54TE_w
https://youtu.be/wL31efP60Zc


----------



## purplelou

I LOVE this thread!! lol.
I remember going to school with so much goo in my hair - gel, mousse (on my super tight curly perm lol) that my hair could have doubled as a helmet should I have had an accident on the way here.

I had a bit of a thing for red hair (still do) but it was more orange back then - I was inspired by Cindi Lauper and "girls just wanna have fun"

me and my friends snuck out of school in order to see the luch time episode of neighbours when Scott and Charlene got married - remember the Angry Anderson song "suddenly" that accompanied the wedding??


----------



## dachsundmom

So I just bought tickets to see Journey, Night Ranger, and Foreigner, lol.

I heard about it on the radio and couldn't pass it up, lol. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm watching the Adventure Game - thanks Macwooly!


----------



## Macwooly

It looks a little date but I still adore it :D

And I was amazed to see Moira Stewart on it :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Anyone use Aqua Net or Finesse hair spray? :blush:


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> Anyone use Aqua Net or Finesse hair spray? :blush:


I should have bought stock in Aqua Net. OMG.


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone use Aqua Net or Finesse hair spray? :blush:
> 
> 
> I should have bought stock in Aqua Net. OMG.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Finesse! We had that in New Zealand! I used to use it all the time. Now my hair is like a birds nest, no amount of hairspray is gonna help my mop :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Anyone use Aqua Net or Finesse hair spray? :blush:

I used Finesse:thumbup:


----------



## Mellybelle

I havent read thru this whole thread, and I dont know a lot of the TV shows that were listed at the beginning, but here are a few that I used to watch when i was a kid. 

Famous Five
Worzel Gummidge
You Cant do That On Television
Degrassi (kids of degrassi st, Degrassi Junior high, Degrassi High...and I have been known to watch the newer ones.)
...........Ummm.....
Count Duckula
The Flintstones

...I'll think of some more later...


----------



## Mellybelle

purplelou said:


> me and my friends snuck out of school in order to see the luch time episode of neighbours when Scott and Charlene got married - remember the Angry Anderson song "suddenly" that accompanied the wedding??

I forgot it had that song!!!!

There wasnt a TV in Australia that wasnt tuned into Channel 10 the night Scott and Charlene got married! Hahahahaha! How many girls wanted to be a mechanic when they grew up, just like Charlene?


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> I havent read thru this whole thread, and I dont know a lot of the TV shows that were listed at the beginning, but here are a few that I used to watch when i was a kid.
> 
> Famous Five
> Worzel Gummidge
> You Cant do That On Television
> Degrassi (kids of degrassi st, Degrassi Junior high, Degrassi High...and I have been known to watch the newer ones.)
> ...........Ummm.....
> Count Duckula
> The Flintstones
> 
> ...I'll think of some more later...

I forgot Count Duckula :D


----------



## Mellybelle

I still love count duckula and look for episodes on youtube.


----------



## NorthStar

Count Duckula, that was a good show!

What about RentaGhost?

Remember Mr Claypole the Jester?

Kylie Minogue was also a positive role model for girls with curly hair, until she betrayed the curly community by going straight!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Part of the first episode of Rentaghost :laugh2: https://youtu.be/DK66hHbwj1c


----------



## Mellybelle

There were some posts further back about perfumes......My school always smelled like Impulse body sprays.


----------



## Mellybelle

And I am proud to say I never permed my hair. (I guess I wasnt cool enough..)


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> And I am proud to say I never permed my hair. (I guess I wasnt cool enough..)

I did it once and cried for 4 hours :dohh: Never again!

I never have and don't really play around with my hair much although occasionally I will put a colour through it at home :)


----------



## NorthStar

Mellybelle said:


> There were some posts further back about perfumes......My school always smelled like Impulse body sprays.

Mine too! There must have been a hole in the ozone layer between all the girls and their Impulse and the boys and their excessive Lynx usage :haha:


----------



## Mellybelle

Here is a pic of hubby and me at an 80's theme birthday party last year.. lol. It was FUN!


----------



## NorthStar

Mellybelle said:


> Here is a pic of hubby and me at an 80's theme birthday party last year.. lol. It was FUN!
> View attachment 230106

Oh that's a classic.

Remember the "Gentlemen's Perm"? 

It was a mullet (business at the front, party at the back) which had the long bit permed.

Oh those were the days....:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Melly ignoring the dodgy 80s clothes and hair you make a stunning couple :thumbup:


----------



## Mellybelle

Macwooly said:


> Melly ignoring the dodgy 80s clothes and hair you make a stunning couple :thumbup:

Thanks hun, but I think its the dodgy 80s clothes and hair that makes us sooo good looking! 
Move over Billy Ray Cyrus and Cindy Lauper!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Melly ignoring the dodgy 80s clothes and hair you make a stunning couple :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun, but I think its the dodgy 80s clothes and hair that makes us sooo good looking!
> Move over Billy Ray Cyrus and Cindy Lauper!Click to expand...

Great, now I am going to have Achey Breaky Heart in my head all day, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Don't tell my heart my achy breaky heart ....... :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Don't tell my heart my achy breaky heart ....... :rofl:

:haha: Was line dancing popular in the UK? Because now I am picturing us all out at the bar doing the 'achey breaky' lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh goodness yes it was popular and I have to hold my hands up I loved it :blush: But was so bad that me and my friends ended up at the back just :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh goodness yes it was popular and I have to hold my hands up I loved it :blush: But was so bad that me and my friends ended up at the back just :rofl:

:haha: So you did the Boot Scoot Boogie? Lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness yes it was popular and I have to hold my hands up I loved it :blush: But was so bad that me and my friends ended up at the back just :rofl:
> 
> :haha: So you did the Boot Scoot Boogie? LolClick to expand...

Yeah :blush:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Don't tell my heart my achy breaky heart ....... :rofl:

....I just just don't think it'd understand....:rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Don't tell my heart my achy breaky heart ....... :rofl:
> 
> ....I just just don't think it'd understand....:rofl:Click to expand...

All together ladies:

You can tell the world you never was my girl
You can burn my clothes when I'm gone
Or you can tell your friends just what a fool I've been
And laugh and joke about me on the phone

You can tell my arms to go back onto the phone
You can tell my feet to hit the floor
Or you can tell my lilps to tell my fingertips
They won't be reaching out for you no more

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

You can tell your ma I moved to Arkansas
Or you can tell your dog to bite my leg
Or tell your brother Cliff who's fist can tell my lips
He never really liked me anyway

Oh tell your Aunt Louise, tell anything you please
Myself already knows that I'm okay
Oh you can tell my eyes to watch out for my mind
It might be walking out on me today

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

Don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

Don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness yes it was popular and I have to hold my hands up I loved it :blush: But was so bad that me and my friends ended up at the back just :rofl:
> 
> :haha: So you did the Boot Scoot Boogie? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah :blush:Click to expand...

What the hell is that???!!!! I remember doing the Macarena, but that's not 80's so failing dismally here!!!:haha:

Oh, oh, what about the rowing dance to 'oops upside your head'!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

So you have the words now sing to the video


----------



## NorthStar

I've now got Achey Breaky Heart in my head too!

Who could forget the Slosh and the Bus Stop?

How about this for some line dancing, Welsh style

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmntV0Y3Sw


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness yes it was popular and I have to hold my hands up I loved it :blush: But was so bad that me and my friends ended up at the back just :rofl:
> 
> :haha: So you did the Boot Scoot Boogie? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is that???!!!! I remember doing the Macarena, but that's not 80's so failing dismally here!!!:haha:
> 
> Oh, oh, what about the rowing dance to 'oops upside your head'!!!!Click to expand...

Oh yeah sitting on a grubby nightclub floor the joys of our youth :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness yes it was popular and I have to hold my hands up I loved it :blush: But was so bad that me and my friends ended up at the back just :rofl:
> 
> :haha: So you did the Boot Scoot Boogie? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is that???!!!! I remember doing the Macarena, but that's not 80's so failing dismally here!!!:haha:
> 
> Oh, oh, what about the rowing dance to 'oops upside your head'!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah sitting on a grubby nightclub floor the joys of our youth :rofl:Click to expand...

You got it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I've now got Achey Breaky Heart in my head too!
> 
> Who could forget the Slosh and the Bus Stop?
> 
> How about this for some line dancing, Welsh style
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmntV0Y3Sw

Love it :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, lol. That is too funny! The Macarena still shows up here at every wedding I've every been to; that and the electric slide, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

LOL you can't be legally married without some dodgy line dance occuring at the reception surely!


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> LOL you can't be legally married without some dodgy line dance occuring at the reception surely!

I had a barn dance with a caller at my wedding reception when I married DH and every one had a ball :)

I had been to too many weddings with a DJ and an empty dance floor so DH & I decided to do something different and the dance floor was full all night :)


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> LOL you can't be legally married without some dodgy line dance occuring at the reception surely!
> 
> I had a barn dance with a caller at my wedding reception when I married DH and every one had a ball :)
> 
> I had been to too many weddings with a DJ and an empty dance floor so DH & I decided to do something different and the dance floor was full all night :)Click to expand...

I LOVE IT!!

My OH was stressing about our wedding yesterday - we haven't actually set a date yet :haha:

But I want everybody linedancing to Chumbawumba when it does happen.

Do you remember drinking snakebites?? Apparently they are banned now in all the pubs in Glasgow. LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Snakebites are banned in many pubs all over the UK now :( I loved them :D but not so much on the way back up :sick:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Snakebites are banned in many pubs all over the UK now :( I loved them :D but not so much on the way back up :sick:

That Ribena made a NASTY stain on a beige carpet! :haha

Matt Dillon oh I used to lust after him as a teen....

And Morten Harket from AHA - he's still quite hot actually :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

I love Morten Harket :kiss: 

I like Matt Dillon as an actor but had a soft spot for Rob Lowe especially in "About Last Night" 

But my main crush was Martin Kemp from Spandau Ballet and goodness hasn't he aged well :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Indeed.

Not like these girlie pretty boyband pinups nowadays, no, they were proper men in our day....


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah but then we did have Status Quo as well :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rob Lowe is still yummy, lol. St. Elmo's Fire anyone?


----------



## NorthStar

Now I've got St Elmos Fire song stuck in my head!!! LOLZ


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Now I've got St Elmos Fire song stuck in my head!!! LOLZ

Damn the 1980s, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Oh St Elmo's Fire :kiss:

Anyone for Pretty In Pink or Breakfast Club as well? :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh St Elmo's Fire :kiss:
> 
> Anyone for Pretty In Pink or Breakfast Club as well? :D

Oh most definitely! How about Sixteen Candles?


----------



## Macwooly

Oh yes and then there is Just Say Anything :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh yes and then there is Just Say Anything :)

Have you seen The Outsiders or Risky Business?


----------



## Indigo77

Rob Lowe is still handsome...

I must have watched _Say Anything_ a dozen times....
I still love the Cusacks.

I feel like watching _Say Anything _now, in fact....maybe it's free to stream with Netflix...


----------



## Macwooly

I have seen Risky Business but not a huge Tom Cruise fan but not the Outsiders.

I have Say Anything on DVD and love it but I too am a huge fan of John & Joan Cusack :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you guys seen The Grifters?


----------



## twinkle1975

:shhh: Don't tell anyone but I still love Rick Astley


----------



## Shelley71

Macwooly said:


> I have seen Risky Business but not a huge Tom Cruise fan but not the Outsiders.

OMG, get thee to a place where Outsiders is available!!!! It was filmed where I live. And the drive-in, showcased in the movie (The Admiral Twin), burned down last year. It was tragic. They are rebuilding currently, and we are just waiting for opening day!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Have you guys seen The Grifters?


Love, love, love The Grifters.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

twinkle1975 said:


> :shhh: Don't tell anyone but I still love Rick Astley

Have you Rick Rolled anyone? My DD does it all of the time. When you call someone and they answer, 'Never Gonna Give You Up' plays. lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Shelley71 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I have seen Risky Business but not a huge Tom Cruise fan but not the Outsiders.
> 
> OMG, get thee to a place where Outsiders is available!!!! It was filmed where I live. And the drive-in, showcased in the movie (The Admiral Twin), burned down last year. It was tragic. They are rebuilding currently, and we are just waiting for opening day!!Click to expand...

Yes mama :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I have seen Risky Business but not a huge Tom Cruise fan but not the Outsiders.
> 
> OMG, get thee to a place where Outsiders is available!!!! It was filmed where I live. And the drive-in, showcased in the movie (The Admiral Twin), burned down last year. It was tragic. They are rebuilding currently, and we are just waiting for opening day!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mama :)Click to expand...

If you are going to watch the Outsiders, then you might as well throw in Stand By Me, lol. 

Have you seen any of the Vacation movies or Ghostbusters?


----------



## Shelley71

Ohhhh, Dach!!

Christmas Vacation is the best one!


----------



## purplelou

wally world!! lol


----------



## NorthStar

Loved the Outsiders, and The Breakfast Club

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkX8J-FKndE&feature=related


----------



## dachsundmom

I wanted to be Molly Ringwald, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

She made it okay to be ginger!

Sadly my celeb lookalike was a page 3 girl not anyone cool. **sighs**


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> She made it okay to be ginger!
> 
> Sadly my celeb lookalike was a page 3 girl not anyone cool. **sighs**

Sweetie, I'm Korean, all I had were the prisoners of war on MASH, lol. :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Awww that's terrible, I'm sitting here trying to think of Asian people on telly in the 70s and 80s and all I can think of is G Force from Battle of Planets!


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies I adore the vacation films :rofl:

And I have just order a copy if the Outsiders but got to wait for it to come from the US :)

Love Stand by Me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Awww that's terrible, I'm sitting here trying to think of Asian people on telly in the 70s and 80s and all I can think of is G Force from Battle of Planets!

I think we only made it on to TV as part of the news, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

YAY Wooly! 

If you lived here and told me you had not seen The Outsiders, I would have had to slap you in the face with a wet kipper! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Shelley71 said:


> YAY Wooly!
> 
> If you lived here and told me you had not seen The Outsiders, I would have had to slap you in the face with a wet kipper!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah that is exactly the correct way to use that UK slang :thumbup: 

But I love kippers and have a big mouth so may have caught the kipper in it :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

:haha::haha::haha: Wooly!

Is a kipper like an anchovie? I loooove anchovies!


----------



## Macwooly

A kipper is more like smoked mackerel than anchovies.

Here's info on them: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kipper


----------



## Mellybelle

Hahaha....just catching up on this thread. Am still singing Achey breaky heart! I couldnt stand that song! BUT how hot is Billy Ray Cyrus now. I used to watch Hannah Montana with DD just coz he was in it.

I love Stand By Me, and its a fave of the kids now too. Dont forget Gremlins, The lost boys and Ghostbusters. 

The best horror movies came out of the 80s....A Nightmare on Elm St. Evil Dead, Children of the Corn.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:


> Hahaha....just catching up on this thread. Am still singing Achey breaky heart! I couldnt stand that song! BUT how hot is Billy Ray Cyrus now. I used to watch Hannah Montana with DD just coz he was in it.
> 
> I love Stand By Me, and its a fave of the kids now too. Dont forget Gremlins, The lost boys and Ghostbusters.
> 
> The best horror movies came out of the 80s....A Nightmare on Elm St. Evil Dead, Children of the Corn.

My DD couldn't believe Jerry O'Connell was that fat kid, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

You enjoy those horror movies Melly :) 

I am such a wuss I didn't watch Lost Boys till 2 years ago then it had to be in the middle of the day with my DH with me :blush:

I really don't do horror movies :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

The Lost Boys was such a great movie.

Hey what the hell happened to Jason Patric he looks TERRIBLE now, he was so hot in that movie


----------



## Mellybelle

I LOVE horror movies! The more gore, blood, guts and splatter the better!

The Lost boys is more of a childrens movie! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Loved _The Lost Boys!_


----------



## Mellybelle

He was far hotter when he was Michael the half vampire.


----------



## Shelley71

We can't forget.....

THE GOONIES!!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Corey Haim wouldnt have been looking too hot before he died. But didnt we all LOVE him back then!


----------



## Mellybelle

I loved the Goonies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:


> Corey Haim wouldnt have been looking too hot before he died. But didnt we all LOVE him back then!

I remember the Two Coreys on Teen Beat magazine, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Yay for the Two Coreys, remember Licence to Drive that was so funny....

Goonies - great movie, yeah Jerry O'Connell did improve with age.


----------



## Shelley71

OMG, I drooled over Corey Haim till his dying day. Of course, I always visualized 80's Corey. Such a sad waste of life. 

I just watched The Lost Boys about a month ago. I love that song they play with the children's choir.


----------



## Mellybelle

Dream a Little Dream - also starring the two Coreys. 

That move really didnt make much sense.


----------



## NorthStar

Silver Bullet, the Two Coreys taking out a werewolf!


----------



## Shelley71

Mellybelle said:


> Dream a Little Dream - also starring the two Coreys.
> 
> That move really didnt make much sense.


Oh, I agree!! WTH was that about?!


----------



## Mellybelle

21 Jump St!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> 21 Jump St!!!

Is that the one with Johnny Depp?


----------



## Mellybelle

The one and only


----------



## Macwooly

Then as I have the right one in mind it is brilliant :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Edward Scissorhands anyone?


----------



## Mellybelle

A few months ago I was getting up at 6am Saturday morning to watch re runs. Its so cool. I wanted to be an undercover cop so I could go to high schools and bust drug dealers!


----------



## Mellybelle

I love Edward Scissorhands!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:


> I love Edward Scissorhands!

I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol

My favorite with JD in it is Blow.:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Any Johnny Depp movie will do me and I have seen all the Pirates of the Caribbean films :D

The first birthday present my DH brought me when we had been dating about 2 months was Charlie and the Chocolate Factory with the gorgeous Mr Depp :kiss:


----------



## Mellybelle

I've seen part one of Pirates, but I was half asleep. I've seen bits and pieces of the others. i keep meaning to give myself a Pirates marathon day. 
I do love Johnny Depp. He can do anything!


----------



## Macwooly

I think a day on the sofa watching all the Pirates films and a good dose of Mr Depp is exactly what I recommended for your mental health :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> I love Edward Scissorhands!
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> My favorite with JD in it is Blow.:happydance:Click to expand...

Ditto...

Chocolat...
The man who cried...
Donnie brasco
Benny and joon
Finding neverland
Whats eating gilbert grape....

He has been many good movies...


----------



## dachsundmom

I loved Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Indigo77

Haven't seen pirates or alice yet...


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you ladies seen Boogie Nights or Thank You For Smoking? Two of the best movies ever, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Have you ladies seen Boogie Nights or Thank You For Smoking? Two of the best movies ever, lol.

Yes to both.....:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

If u saw those and liked them...

Love song for bobby long


----------



## Mellybelle

Macwooly said:


> I think a day on the sofa watching all the Pirates films and a good dose of Mr Depp is exactly what I recommended for your mental health :)

Thanks Dr Macwooly..... you're way better than Dr Google


----------



## dachsundmom

I would watch Mark Wahlberg act his way out of a box, I find him that hot, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> If u saw those and liked them...
> 
> Love song for bobby long

Thanks! I'll check Netflix. Have you seen My Own Private Idaho or Fast Food Nation?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol

:saywhat:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> If u saw those and liked them...
> 
> Love song for bobby long
> 
> Thanks! I'll check Netflix. Have you seen My Own Private Idaho or Fast Food Nation?Click to expand...

Yes to both...:thumbup:

Prefer indie type films to hollywood/ blockbuster...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> If u saw those and liked them...
> 
> Love song for bobby long
> 
> Thanks! I'll check Netflix. Have you seen My Own Private Idaho or Fast Food Nation?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to both...:thumbup:
> 
> Prefer indie type films to hollywood/ blockbuster...Click to expand...

Me too. How do you feel about foreign films? Lives of Others is very good and so is Heavenly Creatures (Kate Winslet's first film)


----------



## Macwooly

Mark Wahlberg mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I can't watch Perfect Storm after a particularly nasty accident on a cruise on my honeymoon in a storm but Shooter or Italian Job or anything else really :)

Back to 80s films who remembers Working Girl with Melanie Griffiths? It's on TV tonight in the UK :)


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

:haha:

Those action/ adventure films are not my cup of tea...unless they are based on history or Literature....


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

I'm not kidding, lol. I had to be dragged to see the Harry Potter movies, which I loved.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> If u saw those and liked them...
> 
> Love song for bobby long
> 
> Thanks! I'll check Netflix. Have you seen My Own Private Idaho or Fast Food Nation?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to both...:thumbup:
> 
> Prefer indie type films to hollywood/ blockbuster...Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. How do you feel about foreign films? Lives of Others is very good and so is Heavenly Creatures (Kate Winslet's first film)Click to expand...

Love foreign, as well....yes to both....i am a film whore....about to watch 
Hottub time machine with hubby.... cusack and friends are reminiscing about old times....and then they go back to the 80's.....:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Can stream on netflix today!....:happydance:


----------



## cebethel

I'm an animated movie addict. Didn't really have any choice with DS watching them.

Went & saw Cars 2 yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I'm an animated movie addict. Didn't really have any choice with DS watching them.
> 
> Went & saw Cars 2 yesterday :thumbup:

I am anxiously awaiting Ice Age 4...love those damn movies! Have you seen Despicable Me? I thought it was so cute.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not kidding, lol. I had to be dragged to see the Harry Potter movies, which I loved.Click to expand...

Have not seen any HP movies....


----------



## Mellybelle

Hot Tub Time Machine is sooooo funny!


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> Have not seen any HP movies....


Me either! Haven't read the books, either.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not kidding, lol. I had to be dragged to see the Harry Potter movies, which I loved.Click to expand...
> 
> Have not seen any HP movies....Click to expand...

I didn't really want to see them; I loved the books and had it all worked out in my head and I was afraid that the movies would kill it for me. But they are really good.

I prefer to read above anything else.


----------



## cebethel

Despicable Me is the shiznit! The minions! Hilarious!

We have all the Ice Age movies, actually watched Ice Age 3 this afternoon :thumbup:

90% of the dvd's we own belong to DS :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Despicable Me is the shiznit! The minions! Hilarious!
> 
> We have all the Ice Age movies, actually watched Ice Age 3 this afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 90% of the dvd's we own belong to DS :haha:

I can't lie, I love animated movies. I use DD as the excuse to watch them, but she's 14 now...do you think she really wanted to go see all of that stuff, lol.

To this day, I still get excited for Monsters Inc. and Finding Nemo, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I can't lie, I love animated movies. I use DD as the excuse to watch them, but she's 14 now...do you think she really wanted to go see all of that stuff, lol.
> 
> To this day, I still get excited for Monsters Inc. and Finding Nemo, lol.

"The sea monkeys stole my money" :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can't lie, I love animated movies. I use DD as the excuse to watch them, but she's 14 now...do you think she really wanted to go see all of that stuff, lol.
> 
> To this day, I still get excited for Monsters Inc. and Finding Nemo, lol.
> 
> "The sea monkeys stole my money" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Glad I'm not the only one, lol. For years, DD walked around saying "fish are our friends, not for eating."


----------



## crystal443

I Love Shrek :happydance: I've watched it so many times with the kids I knew it word for word:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I Love Shrek :happydance: I've watched it so many times with the kids I knew it word for word:rofl:

Can't go wrong there, lol. Now I'm going to hear "Accidentally In Love" in my head all night, lol.


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I Love Shrek :happydance: I've watched it so many times with the kids I knew it word for word:rofl:

"You know what else everybody likes? parfaits! Have you ever met a person, you say, Lets get some parfait, they say, Hell no, I dont like no parfait? parfaits are delicious!" :haha:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I Love Shrek :happydance: I've watched it so many times with the kids I knew it word for word:rofl:
> 
> "You know what else everybody likes? parfaits! Have you ever met a person, you say, Lets get some parfait, they say, Hell no, I dont like no parfait? parfaits are delicious!" :haha:Click to expand...

Very True:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not kidding, lol. I had to be dragged to see the Harry Potter movies, which I loved.Click to expand...




Mellybelle said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine is sooooo funny!

It was hilarious....stupid, but hilarious...i had almost forgotten about leg warmers and "where's the beef"...


----------



## dachsundmom

Sometimes a stupid movie is the best medicine!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Sometimes a stupid movie is the best medicine!

Like Bio Dome & Son In Law :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes a stupid movie is the best medicine!
> 
> Like Bio Dome & Son In Law :haha:Click to expand...

How about Talladega Nights?


----------



## crystal443

Talladega Nights was stupid but in a funny kind of way:haha:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Talladega Nights was stupid but in a funny kind of way:haha:

It's like Land of the Lost.................way stupid, but way funny at the same time :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not kidding, lol. I had to be dragged to see the Harry Potter movies, which I loved.Click to expand...
> 
> Have not seen any HP movies....Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really want to see them; I loved the books and had it all worked out in my head and I was afraid that the movies would kill it for me. But they are really good.
> 
> I prefer to read above anything else.Click to expand...

I love to read and once I've read a book I am always reluctant to see a film version but the Harry Potter films are well done :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Despicable Me is the shiznit! The minions! Hilarious!
> 
> We have all the Ice Age movies, actually watched Ice Age 3 this afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 90% of the dvd's we own belong to DS :haha:
> 
> I can't lie, I love animated movies. I use DD as the excuse to watch them, but she's 14 now...do you think she really wanted to go see all of that stuff, lol.
> 
> To this day, I still get excited for Monsters Inc. and Finding Nemo, lol.Click to expand...

Absolute animated film fan here and no children to blame for them all :) When I meet DH he reminded me of a mix of Shrek and Sully from Monsters Inc :)


----------



## Macwooly

Silly films guaranteed to make me smile: Dumb & Dumber and Dude Where's My Car :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

I also like Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure when I want a silly movie.


----------



## Mellybelle

and Bill and Teds Bogus Journey!


----------



## dachsundmom

How about Wayne's World or the Wedding Singer? Lol


----------



## Macwooly

LOVE the wedding singer :) But ashamed to admit I have never seen all of Wayne's World :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> I love Edward Scissorhands!
> 
> I will watch anything with Mr. Depp in it, but can you believe that I have never seen one Pirates movie? Lol
> 
> My favorite with JD in it is Blow.:happydance:Click to expand...

Totally agree - What's Eating Gilbert Grape - didn't know whether to shag him or adopt him :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Wayne's World was my favourite movie, and I loved Bill and Ted too, yeah totally wanted to grow up and date a stupid American metalhead boy and I'm proud to tell you I achieved that lifelong goal.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Wayne's World was my favourite movie, and I loved Bill and Ted too, yeah totally wanted to grow up and date a stupid American metalhead boy and I'm proud to tell you I achieved that lifelong goal.

"party on Wayne, party on Garth" :happydance:


----------



## Shelley71

NorthStar said:


> Wayne's World was my favourite movie, and I loved Bill and Ted too, yeah totally wanted to grow up and date a stupid American metalhead boy and I'm proud to tell you I achieved that lifelong goal.

:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Despicable Me is the shiznit! The minions! Hilarious!
> 
> We have all the Ice Age movies, actually watched Ice Age 3 this afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 90% of the dvd's we own belong to DS :haha:
> 
> I can't lie, I love animated movies. I use DD as the excuse to watch them, but she's 14 now...do you think she really wanted to go see all of that stuff, lol.
> 
> To this day, I still get excited for Monsters Inc. and Finding Nemo, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute animated film fan here and no children to blame for them all :) When I meet DH he reminded me of a mix of Shrek and Sully from Monsters Inc :)Click to expand...

Awwww..how sweet:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> Wayne's World was my favourite movie, and I loved Bill and Ted too, yeah totally wanted to grow up and date a stupid American metalhead boy and I'm proud to tell you I achieved that lifelong goal.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> Totally agree - What's Eating Gilbert Grape - didn't know whether to shag him or adopt him :happydance:

SHAG!! SHAG!! SHAG!! :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Despicable Me is the shiznit! The minions! Hilarious!
> 
> We have all the Ice Age movies, actually watched Ice Age 3 this afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 90% of the dvd's we own belong to DS :haha:
> 
> I can't lie, I love animated movies. I use DD as the excuse to watch them, but she's 14 now...do you think she really wanted to go see all of that stuff, lol.
> 
> To this day, I still get excited for Monsters Inc. and Finding Nemo, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute animated film fan here and no children to blame for them all :) When I meet DH he reminded me of a mix of Shrek and Sully from Monsters Inc :)Click to expand...

I love the animated movies, just watched Toy Story 3 again, cracks me up, oh and i am a biiiiiiiig Transformers fan, i used to watch the cartoon as a kid, oh and my absolute favorite cartoon as a kid was Speed Racer!!!!!


----------



## cebethel

onmymind17 said:


> I love the animated movies, just watched Toy Story 3 again, cracks me up, oh and i am a biiiiiiiig Transformers fan, i used to watch the cartoon as a kid, oh and my absolute favorite cartoon as a kid was Speed Racer!!!!!

I cried when I first saw Toy Story 3 *sniffs*

I like Wall-E too, because my name is said alot :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I cry at Wall-E every time :blush:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> I cry at Wall-E every time :blush:

Ugh so do I Wall-E is so freaking sad, but i love the ending!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I cry everytime I watch Babe or The Incredible Journey, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I cry at Wall-E every time :blush:
> 
> Ugh so do I Wall-E is so freaking sad, but i love the ending!!Click to expand...

I love the ending but still cry although happy tears :)


----------



## Indigo77

Anyone wear leg warmers or show a shoulder or wear Bill Cosby sweaters?
https://ultimate80sfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/flashdance1.jpeg
Anyone remember _Where's the beef?_
I had forgotten until I saw the hottub movie.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow! I had forgotten about Flashdance and Jennifer Beals before the L Word, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I loved that film but now when I watch it I remember the comments made in the film the Full Monty about it :D


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I remember playing at "Fame" with my pals and I got to be Lydia cos I had the biggest legwarmers!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

LOL, i remember leg warmers, oh and ski vests, when i was in Highschool it was all the rage to wear a ski vest lol.


----------



## NorthStar

That Hot Tub Time Machine movie reminded me of my teenage hair, BIIIIIG long hair, curly (naturally) with a straightened fringe, oh yeah I thought I was da bomb.


----------



## onmymind17

NorthStar said:


> That Hot Tub Time Machine movie reminded me of my teenage hair, BIIIIIG long hair, curly (naturally) with a straightened fringe, oh yeah I thought I was da bomb.

LOL see now for me it was the feathered look, long hair with the feather all on the side lol


----------



## Shelley71

Annnnd, pegged jeans with high-top Reeboks and scrunchy socks that matched the color of your top!


----------



## NorthStar

onmymind17 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> That Hot Tub Time Machine movie reminded me of my teenage hair, BIIIIIG long hair, curly (naturally) with a straightened fringe, oh yeah I thought I was da bomb.
> 
> LOL see now for me it was the feathered look, long hair with the feather all on the side lolClick to expand...

I would've been quite jealous of your feathers, I have curly hair so can't do layers, any attempt at them has resulted in a verandah :blush:


----------



## crystal443

onmymind17 said:


> LOL, i remember leg warmers, oh and ski vests, when i was in Highschool it was all the rage to wear a ski vest lol.

Ski vests were soooo popular..do remember the winter jackets that had the sleeves zipper out so it could then be turned into a ski vest? I remember pitching a fit in a store for one of those..it was blue...lol..I didn't get it but I got brown one at Christmas:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

crystal443 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> LOL, i remember leg warmers, oh and ski vests, when i was in Highschool it was all the rage to wear a ski vest lol.
> 
> Ski vests were soooo popular..do remember the winter jackets that had the sleeves zipper out so it could then be turned into a ski vest? I remember pitching a fit in a store for one of those..it was blue...lol..I didn't get it but I got brown one at Christmas:happydance:Click to expand...

LOL, thats exactly what i had, mine was blue and white, i loved that thing!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

brown leather bomber jackets


----------



## crystal443

onmymind17 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> LOL, i remember leg warmers, oh and ski vests, when i was in Highschool it was all the rage to wear a ski vest lol.
> 
> Ski vests were soooo popular..do remember the winter jackets that had the sleeves zipper out so it could then be turned into a ski vest? I remember pitching a fit in a store for one of those..it was blue...lol..I didn't get it but I got brown one at Christmas:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, thats exactly what i had, mine was blue and white, i loved that thing!!!!Click to expand...

Yep..that was my favourite winter jacket....ahhhh the memories:haha:


----------



## katy1310

Aw I love this thread! I used to LOVE Bagpuss, the Flumps, Camberwick Green, Trumpton, Mr Ben, King Rollo, Bod....Sophie got a Bagpuss DVD for her first birthday, :haha:! I haven't quite got her into it yet though...

In my previous job, I got to speak to the lady who wrote Trumpton and Camberwick Green :)


----------



## NorthStar

katy1310 said:


> Aw I love this thread! I used to LOVE Bagpuss, the Flumps, Camberwick Green, Trumpton, Mr Ben, King Rollo, Bod....Sophie got a Bagpuss DVD for her first birthday, :haha:! I haven't quite got her into it yet though...
> 
> In my previous job, I got to speak to the lady who wrote Trumpton and Camberwick Green :)

The Flumps! My brother has just ordered that on dvd from play.com if you wanted to indulge in some more nostalgia (for your daughter of courses) LOL :winkwink:


----------



## twinkle1975

katy1310 said:


> Aw I love this thread! I used to LOVE Bagpuss, the Flumps, Camberwick Green, Trumpton, Mr Ben, King Rollo, Bod....Sophie got a Bagpuss DVD for her first birthday, :haha:! I haven't quite got her into it yet though...
> 
> In my previous job, I got to speak to the lady who wrote Trumpton and Camberwick Green :)

I've got the flumps on dvd too!!

How exciting to meet the Camberwick Green lady!!


----------

